# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  Rak skory

## Kogre

Witam,mam pytanie,a mianowicie moja kuzynka miała czerwona plamę na nodze posmarowala ja MASCIA na sterydzie i ta plama znikła, bardzo obawia się tego że mógłby być to rak skóry, który wypaliła (jej teoria jest taka że mogła wypalić ta plamę z wierzchu i rak wszedł do organizmu), ale z tego co wiem raka skóry nie da się wypalić jakąkolwiek MASCIA nawet na sterydzie, czy to co wypaliła ta MASCIA było coś groźnego czy raczej nie ma powodów do obaw , bo plama zupełnie znikła, czy jest możliwe że wypaliła raka z wierzchu a on wszedł do organizmu?  Bardzo proszę o szybką odpowiedź, bo kuzynka przechodzi duży stres związany z tą sprawą.

----------


## Katarzyna87

Moim zdaniem to nic groźnego. Parę lat temu moja ciocia zauważyła zmianę na jej skórze, było to niewielkie przebarwienie na prawej ręce,niedaleko nadgarstka , bardzo ja to zaniepokoiło i niezwłocznie udała się z tym do lekarza, przepisał jej maść poprzez którą przebarwienie miało zniknąć, lecz tak się nie stało...
 Następnie dostała receptę na inna maść "maść sterydowa"  używała ja przez jakiś czas,lecz tez nic nie pomogło, przebarwienie nie znikło, tylko zaczerwieniło się wokół, co świadczy o tym,ze maść była naprawdę silna lecz i tak nie pomogła co zaniepokoiło lekarza.
Dostała skierowanie na usuniecie przebarwienia, które okazało się rakotwórcze. Na szczęście po wycięciu nie było żadnych powikłań i ciocia ma się dobrze aż do  dziś  :Wink:  . Dobrze,ze zajęła się tym w porę. 

Dlatego jestem pewna ,ze przebarwienie które miała twoja kuzynka  to nic złego, plamka znikła oznacza to, ze nie był to żaden rak,ani nic groźnego  :Wink:   . Skoro przebarwienie u twojej kuzynki znikło świadczy to o tym , ze nie było to nic groźnego. Na pewno wszystko jest ok  :Wink: 


Pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## Erykqq

Zgadzam się z Tobą Katarzyna87 .
 Rak nie mógłby przedostać się do organizmu. To jest niemożliwe.
 Jeżeli przebarwienie zniknęło to nie ma się czego obawiać.
 Prawdziwego raka żadna maść nawet by nie rozjaśniła, nie mówmy już o wypaleniu go z wierzchu , nadal zostałby na swoim miejscu, i nadal byłby widoczny nawet jeżeli użyła tej maści sterydowej. 
 Przebarwienie zniknęło, wiec to nie był rak .
Bardzo dobrze ze zniknęło , nie ma najmniejszych powodów do obaw.


 W 100% NIE RAK.

----------


## Maniekskiw

Raka nie ruszy żadna maść, niczym nie da się go wypalic,można się go pozbyć tylko poprzez wycięcie...

----------


## Martasosn5

Nie ma takiej opcji.

----------


## Zoxs

Żadna maść sterydowa nie wypali raka

----------


## Daniol

Ludzie,ale macie problemy,nie ma to nie ma ma, chyba dobrze ze plama znikła co nie? to jest przecież oczywiste

----------


## Kogre

Chciałem się tylko upewnić,parę tygodni po tym zdarzeniu moja kuzynka wyczula wezly pod pachami,dlatego się przerazila, chciałbym się jeszcze zapytać czy to mogło mieć związek z tą sprawa,i czy to coś złego, powiedziała mi, że wcześniej ich nie miała, dlaczego one wyszły?

----------


## Kogre

Czy powinna zrobić sobie bibsje węzła czy jakieś inne badania?

----------


## Kogre

Bobsjie? Bardzo proszę o szybką odpowiedz

----------


## PpaWwEeL

To nie jest tak, ze one sobie wyszły tak o... sam mam węzły pod pachami ale wiem, ze to nic złego. Każdy je ma ,Każdy z nas ma ich około 600 jak i nie więcej. U osoby zdrowej wyczuwalne są  niektóre z nich węzły podżuchwowe,chłonne,pachwinowe i pachowe.
 Każdy z nas posiada węzły wiec proszę się nie martwic to ,ze je wyczula to nic złego , normalna rzecz każdy je posiada a szczególnie da się je wyczuć pod pachami bo jest tam najmniej tkanki tłuszczowej.
Zalecałbym wizytę u lekarza wtedy można by sprawdzić czy węzły są powiększone, jeżeli nie to nie trzeba się tym zbytnio przejmować , bo to normalna sprawa , każdy z nas posiada węzły, w organizmie mamy ich setki. I wcale nie jest potrzebna biopsja do ich zbadania, wystarczy jeżeli lekarz zbada je poprzez dotyk , każdy lekarz potrafi wyczuć czy sa powiększone czy nie ,czy cos sie z nimi dzieje czy raczej wszystko jest w normie  :Smile: 

PS
 To ze Twoja kuzynka wyczula węzły pod pachami nie ma żadnego związku z tym przebarwieniem które posmarowała sterydowa maścią ,jeżeli chodzi o ten przypadek to zapewniam ze wszystko jest w normie i maść zadziałała prawidłowo ,nie ma co się obawiać bo przebarwienie zostało osunięte poprzez ta maść. jeżeli był by to rak ,nie zależnie jak silny steryd by to nie był i tak by się tego nie pozbył . Także bez stresu i życzę wszystkiego dobrego 

Pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## dariap

Podłączam sie pod temat .Mi tez wyskoczyly wezly pod pachami , ale po ciąży juz ich nie mialam ,dleczego  pojawily sie i nagle znikly , czy jest mozliwe ze mialam jakas infekcje organizmu przed ciąża

----------


## PpaWwEeL

To naturalne , jak już wcześniej mówiłem, każdy z nas posiada setki węzłów , w rożnych partiach ciała, i wcale nie oznacza to ze węzły znikły po ciąży tak jak to opisujesz. 
Pewnie  gdy zaszłaś w ciąże to przytyłaś, dlatego nie możesz ich wyczuć poprzez dotyk, szczuplejszym ludziom jest łatwiej dostrzec takie rzeczy, ale nie martw się to ze je nadal masz to jest zupełnie normalne każdy człowiek je ma , tak już jest zbudowany ludzki organizm.

----------


## Kurek

Nic jej nie będzie,wezly to nic zlego,większość ludzi się przeraża jak je wyczuwa ale szczerze mówiąc to każdy je ma, biopsi bym nie zalecal, za dużo zachodu i nie jest to konieczne, takie coś idzie zbadać rękoma, jeżeli lekarz powie,że nie są powiekszone to nie masz co sie przejmować.

----------


## Sylviaf

Węzły chłonne to struktury leżące na drodze przebiegu naczyń limfatycznych,każdy człowiek je ma,czasem jest nam ciężej je odczuć,wszystko zależy od wagi naszego ciala. Jest ich kilkaset, a ich główne skupiska znajdują się na szyi, przy uszach, pod pachami, w pachwinach. Te węzły chłonne jesteśmy w stanie wyczuć samodzielnie więc proszę się nie obawiać. Również,nie wyszły one od przebarwienia,maść sterydowa nie jest w stanie wypalic raka.

----------


## KryśkaWW

Logicznie do tego podchodząc to nie ma szans na to, że mógłby być to nowotwór. Jak przebarwienia znikło to jest oczywiste, że nie był to Nowotwór...

----------


## Weronika33

Nic nie jest w stanie wypalic raka,żadna maść sterydowa,żaden krem,normalna maść,nic nawet maści na kontuzje które są bardzo silne i rozgrzewające, czasem nawet potrafią wypalić skórę, ale na pewno nie raka,raka nie da się wypalić , jestem tego pewna,bo rozmawialam na ten temat z mężem który jest lekarzem,powiedział, że raka można się pozbyć tylko przez wycięcie go.mascia nic nie wskorasz więc to co wypaliła to nie był rak.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwazam,ze najlepiej byloby skonsultowac to z lekarzem. Raczej niemozliwe jest aby masc wypalila raka. Jednak masci sterydowe sa bardzo silne dlatego dla swietego spokoju dobrze byloby omowic to z lekarzem

----------

